# Anyone use protective shirts/jackets too?



## sdaly (Jun 25, 2008)

Just curious if anyone uses protective chainsaw shirts/jackets in addition to chaps and helmets? Or is the risk of upper body injury low enough that it's not too concerning?


----------



## Bermie (Jun 26, 2008)

No-one I know uses protective jackets...upper body injuries I would think are most likely to be caused by being in the firing line of kickback, and most pros know better!
Most injuries are below the waist, legs and feet or to the left arm or hand.
Left arm injuries are usually caused by improperly one handing a top handle saw, as opposed to doing it properly...Down, and away from ropes and body parts...

I'm sure someone will pop up here with a load of statistics...


----------

